# Jude paper? For your will.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We've just updated our wills and signed and had them witnessed here in Spain all in accordance with advice given by our family solicitors at home. The partner we've normally dealt with is on a long leave and we've been relegated to dealing with her apprentice. I have no problem with that as long as standards are as high as usual, which I suppose truthfully hasn't really been very high at all over the thirty years since the founding partner who was a friend of mine died. I guess we stayed with them because they had all the info.

Mrs. Eb is back in the UK for a few days so she took the new wills as arranged, having previously emailed copies to ensure that all was OK, and left them at the solicitors office as requested. 

This afternoon we've had an email from this apprentice solicitor asking that we redo the will on jude paper "so as to avoid difficulties so that there will be no question in terms of their validity or execution."

That is extremely inconvenient and I'm very unhappy that we weren't told that this was necessary earlier in this process. I hate paying for professional advice to find out that I'm paying an incompetent to cause me inconvenience. My instinct is to tell them to live with what they've got, and if they are lucky I won't tell them what I think of their lack of professionalism.

Anybody else come across this special paper requirement? Thanks.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can´t help you Alan, I have never made a will, but now I will have to. :frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Jan. You have all my sympathy.

When you do remember to ask if you're using the right feckin' paper otherwise they may come back at you. I often wonder just how daft things can get. This looks like the perfect example to me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Yes Jan. You have all my sympathy.
> 
> When you do remember to ask if you're using the right feckin' paper otherwise they may come back at you. I often wonder just how daft things can get. This looks like the perfect example to me.


Is your will written in English or Spanish Alan ?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We did ours a couple of years ago, no mention of paper requirements.

Wouldn’t be surprised if it’s a way to squeeze a few more quid out of you.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Is your will written in English or Spanish Alan ?


English Jan. I don't reckon an NI solicitor could handle it in Spanish, and in fairness I would find writing it in Spanish quite a challenge. I find conversation generally Ok but when it comes to anything technical eery conversation required a stack of new words. Discussing building or car repairs needs rehearsal, while chat in the pub is easy enough.

The problem is that because you can pass the time of day in the pub they think you must be fluent. I'm sure you must find the same in German?


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

What IS "jude paper" please. Google has been no help


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it the special size thats different to the rest of the world and slightly longer than normal paper? Difficult printing it.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have recently made our wills here in Spain with no problem.....that we know of.....all written in English.

PS. No mention of special paper.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I thought you could write a will on a fecking beer mat as long as its witnessed. I just remember signing mine but it was yonks ago.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I have no idea what jude paper is and couldn't find it on Google either.

As far as I know Barry is correct, you can write a will on a beer mat as long as it's properly done.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Legal paper has always been an odd size for some reason probably steeps in history and tradition.
I have some legal envelopes some one gave me and nothing fits.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

All my envelopes are legal I hope.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Legal paper has always been an odd size for some reason probably steeps in history and tradition.
> I have some legal envelopes some one gave me and nothing fits.
> 
> Ray.


Longer and wider it seems, still think they see Alan as a revenue stream and want to ease the pressure on his bulging wallet.

Being in Spain myself I've been asked to collect the government's expat tax, Alan just send me your bank details and I'll arrange the debit. :grin2:

Terry

Oh yes nearly forgot, Greygit its payable in advance so I'll be needing your details too. :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks and no Terry. I have no wallet. I collect my coins in a hat and then keep them in a little plastic bag.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Is 'Jude paper' just another name for foolscap, which is what lawyers traditionally used, including their note pads which were yellow paper and still were in Norton Rose in the 1980s.


But why 'Jude'?


Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Short for judicial???

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Thanks and no Terry. I have no wallet. I collect my coins in a hat and then keep them in a little plastic bag.


Suspect coins won't cut it for the legal profession, they like paper in large denominations and in copious quantities :grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, you might've cracked it Terry!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Suspect coins won't cut it for the legal profession, they like paper in large denominations and in copious quantities :grin2:
> 
> Terry


Pay them a large amount in paper and the buggers'll report you to HMRC, just as your accountant will.

Yes I'd assumed Jude meant judicial or something of the sort. But really what it means doesn't matter. The question is does the panel think we should oblige and redo our wills?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to remember ours was written into the purchase of this house in France via a Tontine indicating succession in the event of.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My will is typed on standard A4 by a quite substantial law firm in London.


Is this a N.I. quirk?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I would question this with your NI solicitors, it is not the paper it is written on but the wording of the will that matters, I have just completed one which is printed on A4 paper, admittedly high quality paper but they have to justify their high prices.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> My will is typed on standard A4 by a quite substantial law firm in London.
> 
> Is this a N.I. quirk?


Well if it is my solicitor is quirkless. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be this:

A4 Cream Wove (Judi)
PRODUCT CODE: PAA4120003

Pack size: REAM

Cream wove permanent (long lifespan) paper
Size: A4
Weight: 120gsm

Found it here....https://www.shaws.co.uk/product_details.cfm?ProductCode=PAA4120003&Category=102&SubCategory=11


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

At that price only lawyers could afford it.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never occurred to me the paper my will is written on could be an issue 

It was done with a company of solicitors so hopefully it’s ok

If not I guess I won’t be around to dispute it 

Sandra


----------

